# ISTANBUL | Güle Proje Express | 31 fl | 20 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Güle Proje Express*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 31 fl & 20 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://foursquare.com/v/mall-of-istanbul/5364e49a11d2560b1fc8e672/photos


----------

